# Is there anyone who used "TRW Rhinestone Wizzard"?



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Lately we are trying to find a good rhinestone softwear. We want to buy from a website called "the rhinestone world". If you guys know this softwear, can you please tell me sth about it. Thx a lot.


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

We have been using The Rhinestone Wizard for the last couple of months and find it to be easy to use and is effective. They have a free trial, as do several of the other stoning vendors. Give it a try and see if it meets your needs. That is how we got started using it. After using it for a week or so we knew that we were going to purchase it. The Rhinestone World has a multitude of videos explaining various aspects of the program. I am very pleased with it and have not had any buyer's remorse. Other people may prefer other programs. The best way to see if it mrrts your needs is to try it out and see. If you have some specific questions about the software I would be happy to try to answer them, but right now I'm not sure what it is you're looking for. Hope this helps.

Dane


----------



## Rhinestone World (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi King, If you have any questions about the TRW Stone Wizard feel free to ask as we are here to help. Have a wonderful day. 

Matt


----------

